

Samsung Offering $800K for Galaxy S 4 Apps Challenge - ForFreedom
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2419229,00.asp

======
ghshephard
"All apps must leverage the Samsung Chord SDK" - presumably only the Samsung
platform will have this SDK. The first thought that comes to my mind is
fragmentation of the Android platform. What are the odds that these award
winning apps will run on an HTC One, or LG device?

It's an effective strategy - and drives the differentiation stake into what
remains of their android competitors.

